# what is this?



## searley (Jun 19, 2006)

Any idea what this plant is??

it came attached to some lava rock, in apearance it is very much like seaweed


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

It looks like pellia to me.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Monosolenium tenerum_. It's a sinking liverwort. More inforation can be found in the Plant Finder. _Pellia endiviafolia _was what it was introduced as, but that was later found to be something else.


----------

